

Oculus responds to ZeniMax intellectual property claims - acgourley
http://www.destructoid.com/oculus-responds-to-zenimax-intellectual-property-claims-274280.phtml

======
sujeetsr
"A key reason that John permanently left Zenimax in August of 2013 was that
Zenimax prevented John from working on VR, and stopped investing in VR games
across the company." What kind of morons stop John Carmack from working on
something?

